# Late Season Cut Out - Advise Needed



## kangaroo (Oct 10, 2010)

Just did a large one over the weekend, not my first, but the biggest. Wish I would have brought some rubber or other type of liquid repelent. gloves. Also you might want a crow-bar, putty knife (large and small), hive tool, hammer, skill saw, flash light, screw drivers, a large and small knife. The Bee-Vac is definetly a must. (Be careful of Electrical Wires!).


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Your contractor friend will have all the right tools to open up the structure. But as 'roo suggested, a bee vac is a must! Two knifes of different length and sharp.
Queen catcher. Suit up. Rubber bands to secure the brood combs to frames. Bee quick if you have any, good to have handy just incase but not required. Flashlight.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

duct tape..quick hole filler-coverer,clear ammonia or vinegar to run them out or keep them from going into a cavity,little work table,long straws to slip in your veil for a drink


----------

